# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Hoe kom ik van mijn acne af?

## MelanieC

Hee!
Ik ben 14 en ik heb acne. 
Oke, best logisch in de pubertijd.. Maarja al mijn vriendinnen hebben er geen last van en dan voel je je toch.. nja.. anders..
Het is dit jaar ook op mijn rug begonnen.
Deze zomer durf ik dus ook geen shirtjes en bikini's aan..
Hebben jullie tips? 
Ik heb al heel veel geprobeerd, antibiotica, pillen..

Alvast bedankt, 
Melanie

----------


## Agnes574

Acid A Vit-créme helpt heel goed!
Wel enkel op recept verkrijgbaar..breng 's bezoekje aan je huisarts...er zijn heel veel middelen die hij je kan voorschrijven(ik weet 'r alles van...20jr geleden ook bijna alles wat maar kon helpen voorgeschreven gekregen!)
uiteindelijk aan de diana35(pil)gegaan op 15de,dat helpt héél goed.

huismiddeltje;voor je gaat slapen beetje tandpasta op nodige plekken smeren;raar misschien,maar helpt!

succes!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## thehills92

Ik heb er ook heel veel last van en ik ben nu 19 jaar.
Ik heb al allerlei middeltjes geprobeerd, zoals verschillende antibiotica, vitamine-pillen, verschillende soorten crémes, gels, maskers, aangepaste foundation en verschillende soorten anticonceptiepillen.
Niks dat hielp.
Nu ben ik met wat heel simpels bezig.
Zorg gewoon dat je iedere dag een andere kussensloop op je kussen doet. Er komt veel talg van je gezicht en hoofdhuid af, daarom blijven je haren ook soepel, maar dit komt allemaal op je kussen. Hier slaap je vervolgens een aantal dagen in. De talgdeeltjes gaan op je huid zitten en zo heb je dus geen schone huid.
Iedere morgen en avond je gezicht wassen met lauwwarm water en een paar druppels teatree olie op een wattenschijfje doen en hier je gezicht helemaal mee schoonmaken.
Verder heb ik ook nog differin-gel (adapleen) van de apotheek. Dit helpt ook maar doet dit niet te lang want daar droogt je gezicht heel erg van uit. 
Voor de rest is het gewoon ook heel belangrijk veel water te drinken!

Succes!

----------


## pruts

Bij mij hielp niets van smeerseltjes, AB of Zink,... 
Het enige dat hielp was Roaccutane 30mg (2x een kuur gehad van 8 maand) en nu is het beter. Het is geen plezant medicament (dat moet ik erbij zeggen) Maar wel effectief!

Succes!

----------


## KarelZandvoort

Hallo!

Ik heb nu al 2 jaar lang acne en wat bij mij toch geholpen heeft is limoensap en tandpasta. Verder merk ik wel wanneer ik chocola of chips eet dat mijn acne meteen erger wordt.

----------


## KarelZandvoort

Edit: Ik heb een kijkje op deze site genomen: http://www.acnegenezen.nl/ en heb hier een paar goede tips gevonden. Voortaan doe ik nu een ijsklontje op de puist, dat werkt echt heel goed!

----------

